# RS6 intake form Dahlback Racing



## Momentum Tuning (Nov 16, 2002)

Momentum Tuning is taking preorders for this intake system.
The price is $1699. 
We expect to have these intakes in stock within the next month.


----------



## spoolin215 (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: RS6 intake form Dahlback Racing (Momentum Tuning)*

whats the HP gain look like?


----------



## Momentum Tuning (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: RS6 intake form Dahlback Racing (spoolin215)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin215* »_whats the HP gain look like?

Approximately 15hp


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: RS6 intake form Dahlback Racing (Momentum Tuning)*

That's not a very favorable dollar per hp ratio.... although it IS a beautiful piece.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: RS6 intake form Dahlback Racing (Momentum Tuning)*








$1700 for 15HP


----------



## GTIgolfVR (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: RS6 intake form Dahlback Racing (GTI1.8)*

that is the most amazing thing i have ever seen..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the RS6 and i say if you have enough money to buy the car you have enough money to buy this peice for your car...Oh ya and i have driven one and the thing is scaryyyyyy...oohhhhhhyyyaaaaaaa and momentum tunning is the **** http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## Momentum Tuning (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: RS6 intake form Dahlback Racing (GTIgolfVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIgolfVR* »_that is the most amazing thing i have ever seen..... 

Yes, it's a real nice upgrade.


----------



## RichieVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: RS6 intake form Dahlback Racing (Momentum Tuning)*

like the song says "If I had a million dollars..."


----------

